
Safari Books Online 6.0: A Cloud Library as an alternate model for ebooks - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/10/safari-books-online-60-a-cloud.html
======
lpolovets
I've been using Safari on and off for about 5 years now. Their book collection
is _awesome_. Along with programing books, they have a bunch of great stuff on
photography, business, and other subjects of interest to hackers and
entrepreneurs.

Like a lot of the comments on oreilly.com, I'm not a fan of the UI overhaul,
but I'm also happy to see Tim O'Reilly saying that the team is scrambling to
improve the situation. When a company listens to its users, paying money for
their services is much easier to justify.

------
jac_no_k
There's feedback in the comments now from the users of Safari Books Online and
responses from Tim O'Reilly. Tim is surprised at the hatred the site is
getting for it's Print Fidelity feature.

